# Random iphone wifi problem



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello, 
My 3G iPhone has a random wifi problem. Every so often (3 times a week) my phone will not go online. It will start to then stop and throw a "server not connected" error or "not connected to Internet" message. It will not let me go online for 30 seconds all the way to hour + before it works again. My signal shows full 3 bars. My wifi router works because my phone will not work but my wife can be on her laptop with no problems. I tried a newer update as told by the place it was purchased. Still has the problem. My phone is 7 months old with a otter cover and the phone has never been dropped or encountered liquids. 
Anyone ever have this problem? Apple people just want to sell me warranty stuff or charge to talk to a tech.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello Scott,

What wireless router are you using? The make and model please.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

It's a netgear wnr2000, I forgot to mention that it has happened at other wifi spots too. I think it's an iPhone hardware issue. Could be wrong though


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Scottg1,

It might be that the phone isn't able to renew it's IP address, and then trying to use the address lease that is no longer active. If when this happens, you go into the Network Settings and choose "Forget this network" and reconnect again.

If that works it's likely a software issue.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi
It has not done it for two days now so it should stop working any day(or minute) now. I am going to try that. Thanks


Thanks
Scott


----------

